# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  فاتح گر به کاربرا فعال حقوق میده

## S19N4L

*




با سلام خدمت کاربران عزیز barnamenevis.org تیم امنیتی فاتح گر از مدیرای متخصص و کار امد دعوت به همکاری میکنه طبق اطلاعیه ای که مدیریت کل تیم فاتح گر منتشر کرده برای مدیرای فعال حقوق ماهیانه میده

لینک خبر : http://www.fatehgar.org/cc/thread1012.html

لطفا خبر رو به سمع بصیر دوستان و اشنایان برسونید موفق باشید*

----------

